# TEAM DAIWA 8 FT SURF ROD TDSA802MRS 12-20lb 3/4-3oz



## buoy marker (Apr 16, 2009)

HAS ANYONE USED THESE RODS AND IF SO WHAT WOULD BE YOUR OPION ON THE QUALITY AND PERFORMANCE thank you for your help


----------

